# Taskbar on second monitor on Win7



## Pete1burn (Jun 21, 2009)

Anyone know of some good freeware app that will add a taskbar to my second monitor and only show apps on that monitor on its taskbar?  I was using Ultramon in XP but wondering if there's something better for Win7.  Thanks.


----------



## Pete1burn (Jul 2, 2009)

No one?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Ultramon is pretty much the only option.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 2, 2009)

I couldn't even get ultramon to work. I find Display Fusion to work much better. Lots of features. You can do a lot with the free version. Works perfectly in Win7.

http://www.binaryfortress.com/displayfusion/


----------



## Pete1burn (Jul 2, 2009)

Ultramon shows a tiny little taskbar on the bottom of the second monitor.  Hard to see.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> Ultramon shows a tiny little taskbar on the bottom of the second monitor.  Hard to see.



Using 2.7 or the 3.0.5 beta?


----------



## Pete1burn (Jul 2, 2009)

2.7.1


----------



## thraxed (Jul 3, 2009)

I thought that what hydravision from ATI was for.......


----------



## Weer (Jul 3, 2009)

When you find a way - talk to me!


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Try 3.0.5, it works a lot better in Vista/Win7.


----------



## Weer (Jul 3, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Try 3.0.5, it works a lot better in Vista/Win7.



I already know Ultramon. It doesn't actually double the taskbar. It only extends it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Weer said:


> I already know Ultramon. It doesn't actually double the taskbar. It only extends it.



It doubles it, at least in the way he wants, I don't know what you want.  The taskbar on the second monitor is seperate from the taskbar on the first.  The programs open on the second monitor show up on the second task bar.


----------



## Pete1burn (Jul 4, 2009)

Tried 3.0.5 and got the following:

Fatal error
Source file .\ButtonRendererVistaComposited.cpp
Line 72
Return Value 0
Last error 1814

Prolly go back to the earlier version.  It wasn't pretty, but it worked.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 4, 2009)

http://www.realtimesoft.com/multimon/forum/messages.asp?Topic=9282&tmpl=

This thread explains how to fix that problem with 3.0.5


----------

